# creative squats in amsterdam...?



## katzenjammer (Sep 26, 2011)

currently at an all female/queer/trans house project in berlin thispast month, liebig34 (highly recommended to fellow lady wanderers)...was wondering if anyone knows of any spaces in amsterdam i could stay as a guest in exchange for help with improvement projects, cleaning cooking etc...thankyou!


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 26, 2011)

i could never get in them and i actually helped squats with repairs. theyre all shut down now squatting is illegal in the netherlands.


----------



## katzenjammer (Sep 27, 2011)

huh...what about ruigoord village? their website is still up.. <<


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 27, 2011)

that looks like a village which mean space is limited usually. call first ask if they need anyone.


----------



## oki (Sep 28, 2011)

yea, a lot of the big creative squats in amsterdam have been closed by the city lately...
ruigoord definetly still exists, but very hard to get in. maybe if you write them through their website?
even the vrankrijk squat is now empty i think, though collectives are trying to rent the space to be able to continue. the amsterdam squatting scene is in a fight right now...
maybe if you go to other dutch cities it will be easier. my city utrecht is still relatively tolerant, and no cleanup actions have happened yet. same in rotterdam and den haag i think.
so dont know, really, sorry..


----------

